# Debian 8.3, .iso DVD 1 ne monte pas



## rythm-a-night (9 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

de retour sur Debian avec ma nouvelle machine, Mac Pro 1.1 ;b, comme sur mon (tout juste décédé)
G5 bi-pro watercoolé (!!!!!), je veux lui ajouter un Debian dans le ventre.
Surprise, télé-chargé d'ici (page officielle):
http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.3.0/amd64/iso-dvd/
Le Debian DVD-1 refuse de monter sur OS X, donc je ne puis le graver.
- [ouvrir avec : DiskImageMounter >> "pas de système de fichiers montable"]
- L'.iso fait bien ses 3,99 Go
Un autre télé-chargement, deux jours plus tard, ne me mène qu'au même résultat.
Les autres DVDs du système (DVD 2/3 + updates) montent et se gravent sans problème.
(md5 vérifies).

Ai-je raté quelque chose ?
[EDIT]
et de 3 télé-chargements de l'.iso n°1, rien de mieux !
J'imagine que c'est chez "debian.org" que la version originale est publiée, un miroir me sauverait-il de la partie (oui et lequel)?
Merci de votre attention.


----------



## rythm-a-night (10 Mars 2016)

Fichtre, zut, ...
Petite idée, je passe par le fichier Torrent , et téléchargement de l'.iso....
Même résultat, il ne monte pas

On m'explique ce qu'il se passe Please !!!!!!
Ou la page Debian où signifier cette m.....


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2016)

Je fais remonter ce fil car depuis mon passage a El capitan je n'arrive plus a ouvrir les .iso
C'est a chaque fois le même message







J'ai bien sur tester avec plusieurs ISO, certains que j'avais déjà gravé et d'autres récemment téléchargés (Ubuntu)


Plutôt bizarre, j'avoue ne pas savoir quoi faire là ...

Seul dans ce cas ??


----------



## swake29 (4 Février 2017)

Pourquoi tu veux passer par un cd plutôt que par une clé usb bootable? J'ai installé Debian Jessie sur un 3.1 est pas de soucie mise à part le driver Nvidia qu'il à fallu que je récupère dans les dépôts non-free (/etc/apt/sources.list).


----------



## BlueG3 (12 Février 2017)

bonsoir 

pour t'aider , tu devrais faire un tour sur ce post 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=395883

nb concernant les debian ET les images .iso:
pour moi c'est un VRAI foutoir , il est impossible d'avoir une image complète , ou pour un environnement dédié , 
et en plus penser qu'il faut prendre des binaire .amd64.

du moment que tu ne te TROMPE pas avec la commande DD ( surnom de destruction disques )
tu peux la copier sur une clé USB et démarrer dessus ^^

pense a prendre une version 32/64 bits

attention beaucoup de distributions ont annoncé la fin de support pour le 32 bits , il n'en restera pas beaucoup à la fin de l'année 2017
pense-y


----------

